

Show HN: Video upload and sharing with meme and drawings - thanesh
http://somevid.com/about

======
toxict
The site is very lightweight. Here's something I put together:
[http://somevid.com/Rmm9jQxoOmtvRDAV3Ayq](http://somevid.com/Rmm9jQxoOmtvRDAV3Ayq)

you should link to the homepage [http://somevid.com](http://somevid.com)

~~~
thanesh
Unfortunately, I already posted my link in the news section and not able to
delete it. Thanks for trying out the platform.

